
IN DEPTH: Coinbase, GenesisTrading, BitGo plan to become prime brokers - aspenmayer
https://www.coindesk.com/crypto-prime-brokers-coinbase-tagomi-bitgo-genesis
======
aspenmayer
Headine adapted from tweet from @CoinDesk. Original tweet was:

IN DEPTH: It's probably no coincidence that three major crypto firms –
@coinbase , @GenesisTrading and @BitGo – have all announced plans to become
prime brokers.

[https://twitter.com/coindesk/status/1266425797679681536](https://twitter.com/coindesk/status/1266425797679681536)

